# Well known R33 GTR gets a makeover!



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Some of you will know this as Jae's ex-motor - I've recently had a few bodywork issues with the car rectified thanks to Knight Racer who also added a few little additions which I wanted to make the car my own. In no particular order these were Jun style skirts, Nismo rear spats, carbon rear spoiler blade & end caps and Aerocatch bonnet pins. Also has the windscreen removed and A pillars re-finished, splitter replaced with a new spare Bomex style and rear arch corrosion dealt with. The car was already great when I brought it and I know these additions won't be to everyones taste but I am happy with the result.

Yesterday and today I've been braving the wintry weather to fit new wheels and some GT-R decals courtesy of a good mate of mine. The car needs a correction detail once the weather gets better so not quite perfect for me yet but I thought a few little pictures would be in order.

Poor light today so not the best - look out for some better pictures when spring finally gets here!

Car before (already looking good!):




























_And now!_


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

Looking good, really freshened the look of the car up :thumbsup:


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

That looks great  I think the sideskirts were a very good move, they've really beefed the car up alot. Perfect design IMO on your car :thumbsup:
Are those 19" alloys? They look superb :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks Cliff, yes I went for 19" in the end after mulling over the merits of reverting to 18" for handling vs. the cosmetic look now I have some chunky skirts.

Your car has actually been a bit of an inspiration believe or not - as you've helpfully put of pictures of your wheel choices and side skirt discussions, I fell in love with Rota's (settled on GTR instead of Grid) and really wanted some 400R skirts - alas I ran out of luck tracking some replicas down and couldn't really wait to save up for the genuine articles. The Jun skirts look Ok now they're painted however.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Ah superb then  I actually prefer your skirts to my 400R set. I didn't know they even did Rota GTR in a 19" !!!! I thought they must be a Nismo LMGT wheel.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Big fan of both the original look AND the re-vamp!

19's never really do it for me on GTR's but I am very impresed with the way they sit on your car - fair play, it looks great :thumbsup:
:smokin:


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

As above i like both looks could i ask what width are the tyres they look a little bit stretched


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

265/30/19 - They are a little stretched on 10" width but well within limits. Car has had 18x10 on before with 265/35 tyres. When I do come to replace them I'll go 275 probably but the Rota's have a wide outer lip.


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Ok love the rims very smart :thumbsup:


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Very good mods indeed. really clean car top work.


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

looking awsome m8:thumbsup:


----------



## nismovspec123 (Nov 15, 2009)

the rotas look stunning mate!


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Looking lovely Alex


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Lovely car, very clean, :thumbsup: Where did you get the carbon sill covers from and the airbag steering wheel?


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Fitted before I brought the car so can't help I'm afraid. Carbon kick plates should be easy to do so there are probably a few out there. I think the airbag Momo was a factory fit option?


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks mate, I'll have a hunt around, see what I can find.


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Looks v nice. I'm sure i've seen this car over at knight racer about a month ago and it looked good then too. Remember the wings and alloys...

edit.......

deffo the same car as the windscreen was out too when i was there. i've seen the skirts close up and they done a real good job blending them in with the body. car does look really nice in the flesh although i didn't see the finished article which must looks the nutz now


----------



## nap (Apr 15, 2008)

love the rims mate.


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

Ah, the 'Alex C' spec incarnation! Apart from my screaming "Not enough spokes! Doorstep sills!" - but that is only my preferences twitching  I have to say that it is a joy to see the car with the bodywork sorted to meet the phenomenal mechanical spec.

It is no longer my car. And that is a good thing. Good work, Alex.


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

The steering wheel was a factory fit option from Nissan Japan, done on the car a few months after it was purchased in 1996.

The carbon sills are Abbey Motorsport items, and the GT-R logos on them are touches added by Alex.


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks Jae, glad you're not too dissapointed! As you said, personal preferences give us the variety of cars we have out there today...for me anything over 10 spokes is to many!

These pictures really don't do it full justice - better camera, brighter day, better location and after a fresh machine polish and I'll hopefully have some desktop wallpaper material!


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

What wings are they and what side skirts?


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

I think i saw this in the flesh parked at donnington at a ford day a couple of years back, lovely motor.


----------



## h8skyliner33GTR (Nov 9, 2010)

For the carbon door sills, Trial in japan also makes and still sells them for around 36,000yen. Sweet san san, its the bees knees


----------

